# Nur noch kurze Zeit: Jetzt PCGH zum gewohnten Abopreis sichern



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. September 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Nur noch kurze Zeit: Jetzt PCGH zum gewohnten Abopreis sichern*

						Große Ereignisse werfen ihre Schatten voraus. Die PCGH 11/2020 erscheint am 7. Oktober am Kiosk und markiert offiziell das 20-Jahres-Jubiläum von PCGH. Noch bis einschließlich diesen Donnerstag können Sie ein PCGH-Abo zum gewohnte Preis sichern, danach erhöht sich der Abopreis.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Nur noch kurze Zeit: Jetzt PCGH zum gewohnten Abopreis sichern*


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. September 2020)

Ich bin heute eigentlich im Urlaub, werde aber so zeitnah wie möglich etwaige Fragen beantworten. Danke!


----------



## XD-User (28. September 2020)

Habe bereits ein Abo und das wird auch defintiv noch lange bleiben! Ihr begleitet mich seit der Mittelstufe über 11 Jahre und ich hoffe es geht genau so weiter. Die redaktionelle Qualität der Tests ist für mich vollkommen zufriedenstellend und die Redakteure sind einem über die Jahre ans Herz gewachsen. Ob Redaktions Wolverine oder PCGH in Gefahr Front Reporter. 

Die paar € im Jahr sind da wahrlich kein Problem. Macht weiter so


----------



## Triniter (28. September 2020)

Ich glaub rein aus nostalgischen Gründen werd ich mir die Ausgabe holen. Damals im technischen Gymnasium haben wir jede eurer Ausgaben verschlungen.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (28. September 2020)

XD-User schrieb:


> Habe bereits ein Abo und das wird auch defintiv noch lange bleiben! Ihr begleitet mich seit der Mittelstufe über 11 Jahre und ich hoffe es geht genau so weiter. Die redaktionelle Qualität der Tests ist für mich vollkommen zufriedenstellend und die Redakteure sind einem über die Jahre ans Herz gewachsen. Ob Redaktions Wolverine oder PCGH in Gefahr Front Reporter.
> 
> Die paar € im Jahr sind da wahrlich kein Problem. Macht weiter so


Sehe ich genau so wie Du 

Aus dem Grund und wegen dem Support erwebe ich auch alle Sonderhefte sowohl analog als auch digital


----------



## Krabonq (28. September 2020)

Hab ich es überlesen oder steht im Artikel nicht, wie die neuen Preise sind?


----------



## BrollyLSSJ (28. September 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Info. Dann muss ich mich nachher mal schlau machen. Wie sieht es denn mit dem Abo aus, wenn es nach 1 bzw. 2 Jahren ausläuft. Verlängert sich das dann zum alten Preis (also noch die 3.33 EUR) oder gilt dann der neue Preis?

Die Ausgabe 11/2020 am 07.10.2020 wollte ich mir eh als DVD holen, somit passt es, dass das Abo erst ab 12/2020 startet.


----------



## -Cryptic- (28. September 2020)

Hey Thilo, genieß erstmal deinen Urlaub so gut es geht.
Ich bin schon lange euer Leser (damals Print, mittlerweile nur noch digital) und bleibe es auch. 
Alles Gute, ich hoffe die Abo-Zahl nimmt zu statt ab. 
LG!


----------



## taks (28. September 2020)

Also mein Abo bleibt. Ist ja mit nur zwei Bier pro Jahr weniger trinken kompensiert  
Bin ja auch schon seit fast 18 Jahren ein PCGH-Leser, da steigt man ned so schnell aus 



Krabonq schrieb:


> Hab ich es überlesen oder steht im Artikel nicht, wie die neuen Preise sind?





> Die Digitalausgabe steigt von 3,99 auf 4,49 Euro. Auch die Abopreise erhöhen sich analog. Das reine DVD-Jahresabo steigt von 67 auf 72 Euro, das Vorteilsabo mit Digital inklusive von 73 auf 78 Euro. Das 1-Jahres-Abo digital erhöht sich von 39,99 auf künftig 44,99 Euro.


----------



## SeineLordschaft (28. September 2020)

Als Leser der Zeitschrift (Abo gehört offiziell der Frau  ) und stiller Leser des Internetauftritts werde ich nach 15 Jahren deswegen nicht kündigen.

Somit einen angenehmen und entspannenden Urlaub.


----------



## FraSiWa (28. September 2020)

Dass die ganzen aufwendigen Tests sich nicht von selbst schreiben, sondern eine Menge Geld kosten, sollte klar sein. Da bin ich auch gerne bereit, etwas mehr zu bezahlen (und was sind schon 5 Euro im Jahr im Vergleich mit einem Gaming-PC im vierstelligen Preisbereich  ) 
Aber trotzdem schön, dass das so transparent kommuniziert wird


----------



## JobCenter (28. September 2020)

Erst wird hier gebettelt um Geld wegen Corona (Supporter) und nun, nachdem man die Forenmitglieder wohl nahezu alle abgegriffen hat, werden auch noch die Preise wegen Corona erhöht?

Also ich kenne viele die in der Gastronomie arbeiten, da sind schon tausende Arbeitslos geworden. Umsatzeinbußen von über 70%
Gespendet an ein Restaurant/Lokal hat da von euch bestimmt auch noch niemand. Und man stelle sich vor die Gastronomen würden jetzt auch noch massiv die Preise erhöhen....dann geht da ja niemand mehr hin. 

Da ja wegen Corona die Preise erhöht werden, dann werden doch bestimmt nach Corona die Preise wieder gesenkt oder??
Ach nee, geht ja nicht. Corona ist ein Virus und wird dauerhaft auf diesem Planeten aktiv bleiben wie z.b. HIV oder die Grippeviren.


----------



## KaterTom (28. September 2020)

@JobCenter :


----------



## kmf (28. September 2020)

JobCenter schrieb:


> Erst wird hier gebettelt um Geld wegen Corona (Supporter) und nun, nachdem man die Forenmitglieder wohl nahezu alle abgegriffen hat, werden auch noch die Preise wegen Corona erhöht?
> 
> Also ich kenne viele die in der Gastronomie arbeiten, da sind schon tausende Arbeitslos geworden. Umsatzeinbußen von über 70%
> Gespendet an ein Restaurant/Lokal hat da von euch bestimmt auch noch niemand. Und man stelle sich vor die Gastronomen würden jetzt auch noch massiv die Preise erhöhen....dann geht da ja niemand mehr hin.
> ...


Ich sehe es auch so, dass der Verlag auf Grund von Corona nun die Preise erhöhen wird, damit ein falsches Signal kommuniziert hat. Viele Geschäftszweige und Soloselbstständige sind hart von Corona betroffen u. können nicht einfach ihre Preise hochschrauben, mit der Begründung Corona blablabla. Auch ich mit meiner kleinen Fa bin betroffen mit massigen Auftrags- u. Einkommenseinbußen. Ich kann auch nicht bei den verbliebenen u. tröpfchenweise eingehenden Aufträgen einfach einen Coronazuschlag draufhauen. Unser Abo (Inhaber ist meine Frau, lesen tue ich) bleibt aber trotzdem bestehen.


----------



## mannefix (28. September 2020)

Eigentlich eine angemesse Preiserhöhung. Etwas Geschmack hat die Sache, dass ihr wegen Corona zu der "Supporter" Aktion im Forum aufrieft. Die Preiserhöhung hätte schon vor dieser Hilfe bekannt gegeben werden sollen.
So supporten manche "unfreiwillig" 2 Mal.


KaterTom schrieb:


> @JobCenter :


Die Kritik von Jobcenter finde ich nachvollziehbar. Die Preiserhöhung hätte vor der Supporter Sache kommen sollen.
Das! hätte Transparenz geschaffen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. September 2020)

Ahoi,

ich stecke da zwar nicht voll drin, allerdings lief das in etwa so: Wir haben es durch die Support-Aktion versucht, aber das hat das Unvermeidliche leider nur etwas hinausgezögert. 

Beste Grüße,
Raff


----------



## Basileukum (28. September 2020)

Los ihr Nudeln, ihr gebt soviel Kohle für Dreck aus, supportet mal die lustige Hompage und das lesenswerte Magazin, da ist die Kohle besser angelegt.


----------



## Der der keinen Namen hat (28. September 2020)

So liebes PCGH Team,

habe auch gerade noch ein 2 Jahres DVD Abo abgeschlossen zum alten Preis.
Finde euch insgesamt gut, Heft ist auch immer sehr gut, Prämie auch schön ... + werbefrei + unterstützen 
Gut das ich´s noch durch die News mitgenommen habe.
THX


----------



## glatt_rasiert (28. September 2020)

JobCenter schrieb:


> Erst wird hier gebettelt um Geld wegen Corona (Supporter) und nun, nachdem man die Forenmitglieder wohl nahezu alle abgegriffen hat, werden auch noch die Preise wegen Corona erhöht?
> 
> Also ich kenne viele die in der Gastronomie arbeiten, da sind schon tausende Arbeitslos geworden. Umsatzeinbußen von über 70%
> Gespendet an ein Restaurant/Lokal hat da von euch bestimmt auch noch niemand. Und man stelle sich vor die Gastronomen würden jetzt auch noch massiv die Preise erhöhen....dann geht da ja niemand mehr hin.
> ...



Du darfst nicht die Schweinegrippe, Vogelgrippe, BSE oder gar die spanische Grippe vergessen. Naja hätte ja beinahe funktioniert, Corona scheint da etwas erfolgreicher zu sein, also wieso nicht mitziehen bei anderen klappts ja auch. Die Hauptsache ist das es die Angestellten und der Verbraucher glauben.

Ihr dürftet doch auch Hilfspackete erhalten haben, denn für ein mittelständiges Unternehmen (welche leer ausgingen) seit ihr zu groß.


----------



## Hero3 (28. September 2020)

Schon wieder ne Erhöhung nach dem erst "vor kurzen" die Seitenzahl reduziert wurde.... Mmmmh. Schade das es wohl immer weniger Leser gibt. 7€ für ne monatliche Zeitung ist schon nicht ohne (ok, inkl. Vollversion, trotzdem). Alle 1,5 bis 2 Jahre ne Erhöhung ist wohl die neue Wirklichkeit, wobei der Werbeanteil der akt. PCGH bei noch nicht mal mehr 10% liegt (auf die Seitenanzahl bezogen). Wenn ich überlege wie viele Seiten Werbung es früher © gegeben hat (bei ca. 180 Seiten).
Hoffe alles in allem das es die PCGH noch lange Zeit geben wird!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. September 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wir haben es durch die Support-Aktion versucht, aber das hat das Unvermeidliche leider nur etwas hinausgezögert.




Okey ... Abo incoming. 

Pech gehabt. 
Ich geh euch weiter auf die Nüsse ! 

So ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab PCGH Vorteilsabo ohne DVD abonniert(hab bock mal wieder richtig Hefte zu lesen).
Am 17. hatte ich erst für 24€ die Antiwerbung gekauft. 

Auch wenn ich mir jetzt keinen UHD Monitor mehr leisten kann und somit mit WQHD weiterzocken muss und mir jetzt keine 3080Ti mit 20GB mehr leisten kann, bitte ich um Nachsicht, dass ich mir "nur" die 10GB Version hole. 
Hauptsache PCGH supporten. 


PS: Ganz, ganz früher, hab ich mir die PCGH immer an der Tanke, oder im Bahnhof geholt.
Is aber ehrlich gesagt schon lange her, dass ich eine Papierform PCGH gekauft habe.
Freue mich auf's Papier.  Werd' die unterwegs mitnehmen, zum "Schmökern".


edit: Beim aktivieren stand da übrigens ich hätte schon ein Abo. Hoffe es hat trotzdem geklappt, was auch immer.

edit2  :

Ah ... kann jetzt auch "Plus Artikel" lesen. Scheinbar hat's geklappt. 

Feddich.


----------



## Nono15 (28. September 2020)

Ich werd mein Abo definitv auch behalten, ich lese Eure Zeitschrift seit der allerersten Ausgabe, und hab mich jahrelang jeden Monat gefreut, zum Kiosk zu gehen und sie mir zu kaufen - bekam dann jedesmal freudige glasige Augen sobald ich die Ausgabe in den Händen hielt - dann kam das erste Printabo für etliche Jahre, und seit ein paar Jahren bin ich auf das Digitalbo umgestiegen, das es mir ermöglicht, durch meine Geschäftsreisen Eure Zeitschrift an jedem Reiseort online zu lesen  
Macht weiter so, @PCGH, und die Preiserhöhung geht aus meiner Sicht voll in Ordnung - Leben und Leben lassen, Ihr macht nen super Job, und wir wollen, dass ihr den auch behaltet


----------



## PC-Jack (28. September 2020)

Würde auch 7,99 für DVD Ausgabe bezahlen wenn Das Papier wertvoller und Hochwertiger wäre....


----------



## BrollyLSSJ (28. September 2020)

Ich habe gerade das 2-Jahre-Digitalabo abgeschlossen. Das reicht mir. Mir wurde auch direkt Ausgabe 10/2020 freigeschaltet und es stand was davon, dass man als Abonnement der Digitalausgabe ein Special bekommt: " *Digital-Special: *Zugriff auf frühere Digital-Ausgaben! ". Heißt das, ich habe dann Zugriff auf alle Ausgaben rückwirkend bis eure erste Ausgabe (11/2000)?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (28. September 2020)

Mein Abo läuft auf jeden Fall weiter, vielleicht noch einmal 17 Jahre.  Hätte ich mehr Platz wäre es wohl auch immer noch die Print-Ausgabe. Aber keine Sorge, als Digitalabonnent werdet ihr mich so schnell nicht los. :p


----------



## lefskij (28. September 2020)

taks schrieb:


> Also mein Abo bleibt. Ist ja mit nur zwei Bier pro Jahr weniger trinken kompensiert



Dito, werde auch wegen einer moderaten Preiserhöhung nicht die Augen rollen...

Wenn man 0,5 Liter Flaschen Markenbier aus dem Supermarkt für's "PCGH-Digital-Zuhause-Lesen" berechnet, sind es sogar ungefähr fünf... 




PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> ich stecke da zwar nicht voll drin, allerdings lief das in etwa so: Wir haben es durch die Support-Aktion versucht, aber das hat das Unvermeidliche leider nur etwas hinausgezögert.
> 
> ...



Macht Euch mal keinen Kopf, denn Ihr habt wenigsten eindeutig darauf hingewiesen. Wem es nicht gefällt, kann ja auch aussteigen...
Es gibt genug Modelle, wo man sich erst durch Monatsabrechnungen und ellenlange Zeilen im Kleingedruckten wühlen muss, um festzustellen, dass man für etwas plötzlich mehr bezahlen soll.
Oder man kauft sich eine Schachtel Zigaretten zum Bier und da sind plötzlich nur noch 22 statt 23 Stück drin 

Und übrigens:
Das Gastronomie-Beispiel hinkt etwas, denn niemand hätte vor einem Jahr geglaubt, dass es so weit kommen würde. Eine Freundin von mir hat Ende 2019 ein Restaurant eröffnet und muss es nun leider wieder schließen, denn es war halt nicht lange genug offen, um die nötigen Unterstützungsgelder zu bekommen. Und selbst mit der Förderung sieht es nach einer gewissen Zeit kagge aus.
Die Gäste bleiben weg, weil sie sich nicht trauen und Angst haben, sich anzustecken. Da kannst Du spenden soviel Du willst, denn auch der Koch und andere Angestellte möchten weiterhin ihr Geld bekommen. Letztendlich kann man den Zusammenbruch nur durch aktive Nutzung und Unterstützung verhindern.

Und das machen wir hier mit PCGamesHardware auch...

Peace!


----------



## weisserteufel (28. September 2020)

Mein Abo bleibt auch bestehen, dafür mag ich die Plus Artikel einfach zu sehr.


----------



## cultraider (29. September 2020)

Ich bleibe auch nach 20 Jahren immernoch ein treuer Leser 😘 (auch wenn mein Abo noch nicht so lang her ist 🙈)


----------



## NuVirus (29. September 2020)

so hab jetzt mal noch das 24 Monate Digital Abo abgeschlossen, ist man halt flexibel kann am Tablet etc unterwegs alle Ausgaben nutzen und was nachsehen, gerade da ja jetzt auch das Archiv kommt - sehr viele Ausgaben hab ich sowieso schon die letzten Jahre aber die Print liegen eher einfach nur rum das finde ich persönlich unnötig daher digital.

Jetzt ist nur die Frage eigl wollte ich erst nach der nächsten DVD Ausgabe anfangen, hab Support auf die Bestätigung schon geschrieben mal sehen was bei raus kommt.


----------



## pedi (29. September 2020)

ich habe das heft immer gekauft.
leider sind zuviele artikel dabei, die an mir vorbei gehen, und habs daher bleiben lassen.
ich schau im handel rein, ist vieles dabei was interessiert, wirds gekauft, wenn nicht, dann nicht, und das war in der letzten zeit meistens so.


----------



## LineofFire (29. September 2020)

habe auch gerne (erstmalig) das 24 Monate Abo abgeschlossen.

Der Gamesplanet Key / Voucher kommt per Post?


----------



## h_tobi (29. September 2020)

So Leute, habe euch nach ein paar Jahren Abstinenz mal wieder eine Chance gegeben. 
Die nächsten 2 Jahre wieder, wie damals gewohnt, die Print mit DVD, vermisse meine
Klolektüre doch ein wenig. 

Anmerkung zur Verlängerung: Laut Beschreibung ist das Heft nach Ablauf der 2 Jahre
Quartalsweise kündbar, im Kleingedruckten steht aber, dass sich das Abo um weitere
12 Monate verlängert???? 
Was stimmt denn da jetzt, damals konnte ich noch jederzeit kündigen, ist dem noch so?

Edit1: So, habe soeben die Bestätigungsmail bekommen. So wie es in der steht, kann man nach
Ablauf der 2 Jahre jederzeit kündigen. Da sollte Computec mal dringend die Abobedingungen
anpassen/bearbeiten damit der Kram mal zusammen passt.

Edit2:Ärgerlich ist auch, dass die Prämie erst nach Versand und Zahlung des ersten Heftes raus geht.
in meinem Fall Ausgabe 12/2020, ich wollte aber aus dem aktuellen Sortiment das Game aussuchen.
Bis die Prämie da ist, ist das Game dann bei Gamesplanet nicht mehr im Abopool vorhanden..
Naja, habe Computec mal angeschrieben, mal sehen, wie flexibel die dort sind.....


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. September 2020)

Danke erst einmal für die vielen Kommentare, positiv wie negativ. Heute arbeite ich auch wieder. 



Krabonq schrieb:


> Hab ich es überlesen oder steht im Artikel nicht, wie die neuen Preise sind?


Doch, ich habe die wichtigsten Preise genannt. " Das reine DVD-Jahresabo steigt von 67 auf 72 Euro, das Vorteilsabo mit Digital inklusive von 73 auf 78 Euro. Das 1-Jahres-Abo digital erhöht sich von 39,99 auf künftig 44,99 Euro. "

Ich kann das aber heute noch mal transparenter machen.



BrollyLSSJ schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Info. Dann muss ich mich nachher mal schlau machen. Wie sieht es denn mit dem Abo aus, wenn es nach 1 bzw. 2 Jahren ausläuft. Verlängert sich das dann zum alten Preis (also noch die 3.33 EUR) oder gilt dann der neue Preis?
> 
> Die Ausgabe 11/2020 am 07.10.2020 wollte ich mir eh als DVD holen, somit passt es, dass das Abo erst ab 12/2020 startet.


Also alle Rechnungsstellungen, die ab dem Stichtag 02.10 fällig werden, haben die neuen Preise, bis dahin gilt der alte Preis. Ein bestehendes Abo, das noch läuft und bereits bezahlt wurde, wird nicht erhöht.



JobCenter schrieb:


> Erst wird hier gebettelt um Geld wegen Corona (Supporter) und nun, nachdem man die Forenmitglieder wohl nahezu alle abgegriffen hat, werden auch noch die Preise wegen Corona erhöht?
> 
> Also ich kenne viele die in der Gastronomie arbeiten, da sind schon tausende Arbeitslos geworden. Umsatzeinbußen von über 70%
> Gespendet an ein Restaurant/Lokal hat da von euch bestimmt auch noch niemand. Und man stelle sich vor die Gastronomen würden jetzt auch noch massiv die Preise erhöhen....dann geht da ja niemand mehr hin.
> ...


Erst einmal finde ich es schade, dass Du die News als "betteln" betrachtest. Ich dachte eigentlich, dass ich mit der Transparenz und der Möglichkeit, noch die alten Preise zu nutzen, etwas anderes vermittle. Aber gut, das ist eben Deine Ansicht. Ich bin auch für solches Feedback dankbar.

Ich weiß schon, dass wir mit solchen Aufrufen auch mit anderen "konkurrieren". Und ja, es wirkt jetzt vielleicht komisch, wenn wir nach der Supporter-Aktion den Preis erhöhen. Die Supporter-Aktion war verlagsweit der Versuch, den sich abzeichnenden Absturz im Einzelhandel etwas abzufangen. Es gab zwar tolles Feedback und ich bin den Spendern extrem dankbar, aber es hat einfach nicht gereicht.

Leider kann man das Rad nach dem (hoffentlich irgendwann stattfindenden) Ende von Corona nicht zurückdrehen. Es wäre schön, wenn es so leicht wäre, aber einmal realisierte Verluste sind realisiert - und werden da sicherlich auch nie überkompensiert, das sehe ich aus 20 Jahren Erfahrung. Das klappt auch in der Gastro nicht mit dem Aufholen - bei Autos vielleicht, da verschiebt man die Anschaffung. In anderen Branchen wurden übrigens auch Preise erhöht, ich sage nur Friseure. Bei meinem Friseur zahle ich locker 20 Prozent mehr. Das soll keine Ausrede sein, nur ein Beispiel.



kmf schrieb:


> Ich sehe es auch so, dass der Verlag auf Grund von Corona nun die Preise erhöhen wird, damit ein falsches Signal kommuniziert hat. Viele Geschäftszweige und Soloselbstständige sind hart von Corona betroffen u. können nicht einfach ihre Preise hochschrauben, mit der Begründung Corona blablabla. Auch ich mit meiner kleinen Fa bin betroffen mit massigen Auftrags- u. Einkommenseinbußen. Ich kann auch nicht bei den verbliebenen u. tröpfchenweise eingehenden Aufträgen einfach einen Coronazuschlag draufhauen. Unser Abo (Inhaber ist meine Frau, lesen tue ich) bleibt aber trotzdem bestehen.


Es macht mich traurig zu hören, wenn PCGH-Leser in finanziellen Schwierigkeiten sind. Da fühle ich ehrlich mit Dir. Es ist halt einfach ehrlich, wenn ich schreibe, dass Corona daran schuld ist, dass der Vertrieb so kurzfristig deutlich eingebrochen ist. Eine bessere Begründung kann ich leider nicht liefern.



mannefix schrieb:


> Eigentlich eine angemesse Preiserhöhung. Etwas Geschmack hat die Sache, dass ihr wegen Corona zu der "Supporter" Aktion im Forum aufrieft. Die Preiserhöhung hätte schon vor dieser Hilfe bekannt gegeben werden sollen.
> So supporten manche "unfreiwillig" 2 Mal.
> 
> Die Kritik von Jobcenter finde ich nachvollziehbar. Die Preiserhöhung hätte vor der Supporter Sache kommen sollen.
> Das! hätte Transparenz geschaffen.


Supporter war der Versuch, ohne Preiserhöhung auszukommen. Das hat leider nur bedingt geklappt, auch wenn ich jedem Supporter dankbar bin.



glatt_rasiert schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht die Schweinegrippe, Vogelgrippe, BSE oder gar die spanische Grippe vergessen. Naja hätte ja beinahe funktioniert, Corona scheint da etwas erfolgreicher zu sein, also wieso nicht mitziehen bei anderen klappts ja auch. Die Hauptsache ist das es die Angestellten und der Verbraucher glauben.
> 
> Ihr dürftet doch auch Hilfspackete erhalten haben, denn für ein mittelständiges Unternehmen (welche leer ausgingen) seit ihr zu groß.


Nein, für Hilfspakete waren wir leider nicht qualifiziert.



Hero3 schrieb:


> Schon wieder ne Erhöhung nach dem erst "vor kurzen" die Seitenzahl reduziert wurde.... Mmmmh. Schade das es wohl immer weniger Leser gibt. 7€ für ne monatliche Zeitung ist schon nicht ohne (ok, inkl. Vollversion, trotzdem). Alle 1,5 bis 2 Jahre ne Erhöhung ist wohl die neue Wirklichkeit, wobei der Werbeanteil der akt. PCGH bei noch nicht mal mehr 10% liegt (auf die Seitenanzahl bezogen). Wenn ich überlege wie viele Seiten Werbung es früher © gegeben hat (bei ca. 180 Seiten).
> Hoffe alles in allem das es die PCGH noch lange Zeit geben wird!


Ja, die Werbeseiten sind sehr überschaubar, die Firmen wollen lieber Web, Youtube usw.

Jedenfalls DANKE für die Wünsche. Ich finde Preiserhöhungen persönlich auch eher ungeil.



PC-Jack schrieb:


> Würde auch 7,99 für DVD Ausgabe bezahlen wenn Das Papier wertvoller und Hochwertiger wäre....


Danke für das Feedback.



BrollyLSSJ schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade das 2-Jahre-Digitalabo abgeschlossen. Das reicht mir. Mir wurde auch direkt Ausgabe 10/2020 freigeschaltet und es stand was davon, dass man als Abonnement der Digitalausgabe ein Special bekommt: " *Digital-Special: *Zugriff auf frühere Digital-Ausgaben! ". Heißt das, ich habe dann Zugriff auf alle Ausgaben rückwirkend bis eure erste Ausgabe (11/2000)?



Ja, im Computec-Shop sind alle Ausgaben als PDF hinterlegt. Sobald der Geldeingang quasi abgeschlossen und bestätigt ist, hast Du den Vollzugriff (so mein Wissensstand).



NuVirus schrieb:


> so hab jetzt mal noch das 24 Monate Digital Abo abgeschlossen, ist man halt flexibel kann am Tablet etc unterwegs alle Ausgaben nutzen und was nachsehen, gerade da ja jetzt auch das Archiv kommt - sehr viele Ausgaben hab ich sowieso schon die letzten Jahre aber die Print liegen eher einfach nur rum das finde ich persönlich unnötig daher digital.
> 
> Jetzt ist nur die Frage eigl wollte ich erst nach der nächsten DVD Ausgabe anfangen, hab Support auf die Bestätigung schon geschrieben mal sehen was bei raus kommt.


Es freut mich sehr, dass Du ein Abo abgeschlossen hast. Danke!



pedi schrieb:


> ich habe das heft immer gekauft.
> leider sind zuviele artikel dabei, die an mir vorbei gehen, und habs daher bleiben lassen.
> ich schau im handel rein, ist vieles dabei was interessiert, wirds gekauft, wenn nicht, dann nicht, und das war in der letzten zeit meistens so.


Du kannst die PCGH auch gerne weiter im Handel kaufen. Das freut mich sehr! Welche Themen interessieren Dich denn am meisten?



LineofFire schrieb:


> habe auch gerne (erstmalig) das 24 Monate Abo abgeschlossen.
> 
> Der Gamesplanet Key / Voucher kommt per Post?


Bisher kommt das noch per Post.



h_tobi schrieb:


> So Leute, habe euch nach ein paar Jahren Abstinenz mal wieder eine Chance gegeben.
> Die nächsten 2 Jahre wieder, wie damals gewohnt, die Print mit DVD, vermisse meine
> Klolektüre doch ein wenig.
> 
> ...



Sehr geil, danke! Kloleser rocken!

Normalerweise haben alle neue Abos die Mindestlaufzeit und dann kannst Du "jederzeit" kündigen. Wir müssen da offenbar noch mal die AGB überarbeiten.

Und die Prämie kommt normalerweise nach Zahlungseingang.


----------



## BrollyLSSJ (29. September 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Also alle Rechnungsstellungen, die ab dem Stichtag 02.10 fällig werden, haben die neuen Preise, bis dahin gilt der alte Preis. Ein bestehendes Abo, das noch läuft und bereits bezahlt wurde, wird nicht erhöht.


Danke dir, für die Antwort. Das ist dann aber eine Zwickmühle, denn wenn ich das Abo nicht kündige, läuft es ja weiter. Demzufolge müsste der Preis ja gleich bleiben. Aber dann kommt ja eine neue Rechnung, müsste daher dann der neue, teuere Preis sein. Daher meine Frage.


----------



## Krabonq (29. September 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Doch, ich habe die wichtigsten Preise genannt. " Das reine DVD-Jahresabo steigt von 67 auf 72 Euro, das Vorteilsabo mit Digital inklusive von 73 auf 78 Euro. Das 1-Jahres-Abo digital erhöht sich von 39,99 auf künftig 44,99 Euro. "
> 
> Ich kann das aber heute noch mal transparenter machen.



Jup, hab es nur überlesen.


----------



## DieLutteR (29. September 2020)

Als langjähriger Heft-Abonnierer und pcgh.de Leser unterstütze ich Euch auch weiterhin. Finde die Preiserhöhung in Ordnung.
Habe aus der IT-Branche heraus gerade mit einigen Medien-Unternehmen zu tun und die Veränderung, gerade in der Printlandschaft, bleibt für alle Teilnehmer ... spannend?!

Ich möchte aber anmerken, dass (sicherlich auch auf Grund der Artikel-Schlagzahl, die heutzutage erwartet wird) in manchen Artikeln die QA zu wünschen übrig lässt.
Das wäre mein Wunsch für die Zukunft, wieder etwas mehr auf die Artikelqualität der Homepage zu achten.

Mein wichtigstes Anliegen jedoch: Bleibt Euch treu!

Auf bald!


----------



## XD-User (29. September 2020)

Habt ihr bei der DVD Variante eine höhere Marge oder bei der normalen Heft Version?


----------



## h_tobi (29. September 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> ........................................................
> 
> Normalerweise haben alle neue Abos die Mindestlaufzeit und dann kannst Du "jederzeit" kündigen. Wir müssen da offenbar noch mal die AGB überarbeiten.
> 
> Und die Prämie kommt normalerweise nach Zahlungseingang.



Habe von Compuitec genau die gleiche Antwort bekommen, d.h. man kann sich die Prämie
erst nach Versand und Zahlung des ersten Heftes aussuchen, da dann erst der Gutschein
versendet wird. Nach den 2 Jahren kann dann auch jederzeit gekündigt werden.
Habe aber mal mit Gamesplanet Kontakt aufgenommen, dort ist es kein Problem den Gutschein
auch im Nachhinein für ein Game zu nutzen, welches nicht mehr in der Auswahl ist. Ich hatte mir
nämlich Death Stranding ausgesucht, da ich das Game sehr interessant finde.
Ich kann also dann Anfang November den Code für das Game nutzen, auch wenn es dann evtl.
nicht mehr in der normalen Auswahl aufgelistet wird.
Vlt. hilft das dem Einen oder Anderen dann auch, wenn es den Code per Post gab. 

In diesem Sinne, macht weiter so...


----------



## clown44 (29. September 2020)

Da ich die PCGH seit der ersten Ausgabe lese, werde ich mein Abo auf jeden fall behalten.
Auch wenn es etwas Teurer wird.

Gesund und Munter bleiben und macht weiter so!!!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (29. September 2020)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis!
Hab mir nochmal ein 2 Jahres Abo der DVD Variante gegönnt. 

Werde aber auch so immer ein treuer Leser bleiben. Ob jetzt per Abo oder beim Einzelkauf im Handel.


----------



## fizz (29. September 2020)

Lese mal im Abo, mal als Kioskkäufer...
Seit Heft 1...
Der Hinweis auf die Preise hat mich endlich aufgerüttelt wieder zu abonnieren...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dw71 (30. September 2020)

Ist natürlich sehr schade, dass die Preise wieder erhöht werden! Fair hätte ich es gefunden, wenn man gesagt hätte, es ist wegen Corona nur für ein paar Monate und nachher werden die Preiserhöhungen wieder zurückgenommen.

Gerade jetzt wird man von zig Preiserhöhungen bombardiert, für die alle Corona herhalten muss und 80% der Preiserhöhungen sind ungerechtfertigt.

Aber PCGH ist für mich unverzichtbar - da schlucke ich auch diese Preiserhöhung (wenn auch ungern). PCGH ist die einzige Zeitschrift, die Hardware gründlich und kompetent testet - nicht nur für Gamer, und darauf möchte ich auf keinen Fall verzichten.

Bei anderen Computerzeitschriften wie Chip, PC-Welt, PCgo usw. sind die Hardwaretests ein schlechter Witz. Da mal ein Monitor auf 1/3 Seite, da mal eine Festplatte auf 1/4 Seite, da mal eine Grafikkarte auf 1/2 Seite. Völlig unbrauchbar für jemand, der sich für Hardware interessiert.

Ich werde PCGH trotz Preiserhöhung weiterhin regelmäßig kaufen und dafür bei anderen Computerzeitschriften sparen (wie den oben angeführten oder der Schwesternzeitschrift PCG, die jeden Monat leider nur noch eine Handvoll Spieletests bringt und den Rest mit bla bla auffüllt).


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. September 2020)

XD-User schrieb:


> Habt ihr bei der DVD Variante eine höhere Marge oder bei der normalen Heft Version?


Das kann ich so einfach gar nicht beantworten. Das hängt sehr davon ab, wie teuer die Spiele-Vollversion ist.

Generell verschwinden die absoluten Preisunterschiede zwischen Mag und DVD schnell, wenn der Großhandel seinen Anteil abgezogen hat. Die größte Marge haben wir theoretisch bei Heften, die wir "direkt" verkaufen (also Printhefte über den Shop oder Digitalprodukte). Digitale Hefte haben noch den Riesenvorteil, dass man nicht überproduzieren muss. Keine Remission.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Hinweis!
> Hab mir nochmal ein 2 Jahres Abo der DVD Variante gegönnt.
> 
> Werde aber auch so immer ein treuer Leser bleiben. Ob jetzt per Abo oder beim Einzelkauf im Handel.



Sehr geil, danke!


----------



## EyRaptor (30. September 2020)

Ich bin jetzt auch mit einem Abo dabei.
Dass der Umsatz durch Kioskverkäufe so extrem eingebrochen ist und ausgeglichen werden muss
kann ich sehr gut verstehen. Ich selbst bin jetzt auch seit Monaten nicht mehr in einen Kiosk gegangen.
Das hätte ich nur für die 20 Jahre PCGH DVD Ausgabe gemacht .

Edit:
Ich sehe gerade, dass der Lieferbeginn erst der 4.11.20 / 12/2020 ist.
Für die nächste Ausgabe muss ich also doch zum Kiosk.


----------



## Takuyaki (30. September 2020)

Habe jetzt auch mal ein Digital-Abo abgeschlossen. Hatte einige Tage überlegt, aber ich lese hier seit ein paar Wochen immer wieder interessiert mit, habe mich vor kurzem hier im Forum angemeldet und finde die meisten eurer Themen hier ziemlich interessant. Da kann man auch mal ein bisschen Kohle für eure Arbeit da lassen. Knapp 3,33€ pro Ausgabe sind ja nix, jetzt mal ganz ehrlich. 

Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? Die erste (digitale) Ausgabe, die ich dann mit meinem neuen Abo auf meinem Smartphone lesen kann, kommt im November - die Ausgabe 12/2020, richtig?


----------



## XD-User (30. September 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das kann ich so einfach gar nicht beantworten. Das hängt sehr davon ab, wie teuer die Spiele-Vollversion ist.
> 
> Generell verschwinden die absoluten Preisunterschiede zwischen Mag und DVD schnell, wenn der Großhandel seinen Anteil abgezogen hat. Die größte Marge haben wir theoretisch bei Heften, die wir "direkt" verkaufen (also Printhefte über den Shop oder Digitalprodukte). Digitale Hefte haben noch den Riesenvorteil, dass man nicht überproduzieren muss. Keine Remission.
> 
> ...



Muss ich wohl mal im digitalen Shop gucken um euch zu zusätztlich zu unterstützen 
Mein Abo läuft ja schon über den Shop.


----------



## zitres (30. September 2020)

All die Werbung war vergeblich, aber die Drohung es teurer zu machen hat bei mir gezogen. 👍
Endlich bin ich jetzt auch mit Abo und Account dabei.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Oktober 2020)

Takuyaki schrieb:


> Habe jetzt auch mal ein Digital-Abo abgeschlossen. Hatte einige Tage überlegt, aber ich lese hier seit ein paar Wochen immer wieder interessiert mit, habe mich vor kurzem hier im Forum angemeldet und finde die meisten eurer Themen hier ziemlich interessant. Da kann man auch mal ein bisschen Kohle für eure Arbeit da lassen. Knapp 3,33€ pro Ausgabe sind ja nix, jetzt mal ganz ehrlich.
> 
> Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? Die erste (digitale) Ausgabe, die ich dann mit meinem neuen Abo auf meinem Smartphone lesen kann, kommt im November - die Ausgabe 12/2020, richtig?



Erst einmal ein herzliches Dankeschön von uns allen. Und ja, die Ausgabe 12 wäre die erste der "Lieferung".


----------



## DrNGoc (1. Oktober 2020)

Wie lange dauert es bis ich dann auch PCGH+-Inhalte lesen kann? 2J-Digital-Abo abgeschlossen, aber die sind immer noch gesperrt …

Edit: Soeben kam noch eine Aktivierungsmail.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (1. Oktober 2020)

*Ich habe zwar kein Abo, lese euer Heft aber monatlich seit Sommer 2003, 
nachdem ich es beim warten auf den Bus in einer Trafik entdeckte.
Und daran wird sich auch nichts ändern.

(Das gleiche galt auch für PC-Games, von Winter 2003 bis Sommer 2011)*

Die Preiserhöhung schreckt mich nicht und abgesehen davon, ist das Heft hier in Österreich
sowieso immer schon teurer gewesen, als bei euch in Deutschland.

@PCGH_Thilo
Aus irgendeinem Grund kann ich übrigens kein zweites Mal zum "Supporter" werden (laut Laterpay).
Das fiel mir schon vor einigen Monaten auf. Ist das ein Fehler seitens Laterpay, oder so gewollt?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Oktober 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> *Ich habe zwar kein Abo, lese euer Heft aber monatlich seit Sommer 2003,
> nachdem ich es beim warten auf den Bus in einer Trafik entdeckte.
> Und daran wird sich auch nichts ändern.
> 
> ...



Danke erst einmal, ich finde es klasse, wenn Du das Heft am Kiosk kaufst.

Ich bin mir wegen Supporter nicht sicher.


----------



## purzelpaule (1. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe immer mal wieder mit einem Abo geliebäugelt. Ich kaufe schon seit vielen vielen Jahren im Einzelhandel. Mal DVD mal Magazin, je nachdem was so auf der DVD ist. Und genau das macht es mir persönlich schwer ein Abo zu nehmen. Daher bleibe ich beim Einzelkauf... wie gehabt mal DVD mal Magazin... eins von beiden auf jeden Fall und jeden Monat. 
Preiserhöhung ist mir völlig egal. Schätze eure Arbeit ungemein. Ihr seit seid jeher meine erste und oft einzige Anlaufstelle, wenns um Hardware-Tests, News etc. geht.
Weiter so.... und pflegt den Raff immer schön, das er euch lange erhalten bleibt... Gruß


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Oktober 2020)

So, nach einigen Jahren Pause bin ich jetzt auch wieder mit Abo an Bord, die nächsten 12 Monate lese ich euch digital im Abo


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Oktober 2020)

Okay, noch eine hoffentlich schöne Nachricht.

Für alle Neubesteller eines PCGH-Abos (1-Jahres- und 2-Jahres-Abos, DVD, Magazin und digital) vom 28.09. bis 16.10.2020 haben wir eine Besonderheit zu verkünden: Jeder Neubesteller erhält außer der Reihe die in PCGH 11/2020 (DVD-Version) enthaltene Archiv-DVD mit fast 20 Jahren PCGH-Ausgaben als PDF. 

Ein kleines Dankeschön für alle Neulinge!


----------



## h_tobi (1. Oktober 2020)

fizz schrieb:


> Lese mal im Abo, mal als Kioskkäufer...
> Seit Heft 1...
> Der Hinweis auf die Preise hat mich endlich aufgerüttelt wieder zu abonnieren...
> 
> ....................



Frage: Startet bei dir das ABO auch erst mit Ausgabe 12/2020?

Habe schon vor ein paar Tagen das Abo abgeschlossen, bekomme aber erst die Ausgabe 12/2020 zum ersten Mal geliefert. Warum nicht Ausgabe 11/2020? Wäre wegen dem Heftarchiv wesentlich einfacher, jetzt muss ich hier die Shops abklappern um die DVD Version separat zu bekommen....

Über 1 Monat Vorlauf für ein Abo finde ich heutzutage schon etwas lame ....

Edit: @Thilo, gerade erst gelesen, betrifft mich das auch?(ABO am 29.09.) - wäre ja der Knaller 
Wenn ja, wie wird es ablaufen?


----------



## Khabarak (1. Oktober 2020)

Ich lese seit der erstausgabe der Play Time anno 1991 Computec Zeitungen. 
Aktuell komm ich nicht dazu, irgendwas wirklich zu lesen. Ungelesene Ausgaben wären ne Verschwendung.
Die Preiserhöhung war wohl schon überfällig. Immerhin wollen die Redakteure auch von der Arbeit leben können.
Die paar € mehr im Jahr machen nicht wirklich was aus. 
Online und Print Redaktion sind ja auch größtenteils getrennt
Wenn die Artikel weiter mehr Tiefe bekommen, ist alles gut.
Allerdings würden der Printausgabe mehr Seiten gut zu Gesicht stehen.
Die meisten Artikel lassen halt wegen Platzmangel einiges an Informationsgehalt vermissen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Oktober 2020)

h_tobi schrieb:


> Frage: Startet bei dir das ABO auch erst mit Ausgabe 12/2020?
> 
> Habe schon vor ein paar Tagen das Abo abgeschlossen, bekomme aber erst die Ausgabe 12/2020 zum ersten Mal geliefert. Warum nicht Ausgabe 11/2020? Wäre wegen dem Heftarchiv wesentlich einfacher, jetzt muss ich hier die Shops abklappern um die DVD Version separat zu bekommen....
> 
> ...



Ja, das betrifft Dich auch. Die lange Vorlaufzeit sieht von außen aus doof aus, geht aber leider nicht anders.

Du bekommst die DVD dann einfach per Post.


----------



## h_tobi (1. Oktober 2020)

Braver Bub,  vielen Dank dafür


----------



## BrollyLSSJ (1. Oktober 2020)

Also ich habe mein Abo am Montag den 28.09.2020 um ca. 21:30 Uhr abgeschlossen und bekam eine Mail, dass die erste Ausgabe, die ich bekomme, die 11/2020 am 07.10.2020 ist. Ich habe das digitale 2 Jahres Abo. Wie ich oben lese, bekomme ich die DVD ja zugeschickt. Beim Abo stand aber z.B. bei, dass es auch alle vorherigen Ausgaben beinhaltet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heißt das, dass ich da sowieso alle Ausgaben als PDF bekomme oder heißt das, dass ich Zugriff auf die älteren Ausgaben habe, um die nachkaufen zu können? Ersteres wäre so ja sonst auch eine Option für die anderen Leute ohne DVD Laufwerk (die ja bewusst einen Rechner ohne Laufwerk zusammen gestellt haben). Ich habe zum Glück noch Laufwerke, weil ich "den alten Shice", der des Alters wegen von anderen Personen entsorgt wird, bei mir eine neue Heimat gebe. Und ein externen Blu-ray Brenner habe ich auch noch. Aber wenn ich die digital in eurer App lesen kann oder die so am PC als Heft runterladen kann, wäre das definitiv von Vorteil. Dann muss ich nur schauen, dass ich die fehlenden alten Hefte digital nachkaufen kann, um alles komplett zu haben. Gelten für die neuen Preise auch für alte nach-bestellbare Hefte?


----------



## Palmdale (1. Oktober 2020)

Mal zwischenrein gefragt: gibt es denn nen Termin, ab wann ich wie vor gefühlter Ewigkeit angekündigt als Print-DVD Kombi Abo Inhaber mit Digital die Plus Artikel lesen kann? Ja, ich kann die Ausgabe ausm Schrank ziehen und auf Bedarf so nachguggn, wäre aber echt praktischer wenns rein digital geht


----------



## whtjimbo (1. Oktober 2020)

@ *PCGH_Thilo*

Die beiden Vorteilsabos (Print + Digital) mit/ohne DVD sind leider im Computec Abo Shop nicht aufgelistet. 
Die Verlinkung in den Shop vom Artikel aus funktioniert auch nicht.


----------



## truppi (1. Oktober 2020)

whtjimbo schrieb:


> @ *PCGH_Thilo*
> 
> Die beiden Vorteilsabos (Print + Digital) mit/ohne DVD sind leider im Computec Abo Shop nicht aufgelistet.
> Die Verlinkung in den Shop vom Artikel aus funktioniert auch nicht.


Ging bei mir auch nur mit dem Edge Browser


----------



## whtjimbo (1. Oktober 2020)

ist bei Chrome und Edge leider der Fall



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Light8ringer (1. Oktober 2020)

whtjimbo schrieb:


> Die beiden Vorteilsabos (Print + Digital) mit/ohne DVD sind leider im Computec Abo Shop nicht aufgelistet.
> Die Verlinkung in den Shop vom Artikel aus funktioniert auch nicht.


Vor ein paar Stunden waren sie noch bestellbar. Ich fühle mich leicht verarscht. Naja, dann gönne ich mir wohl doch kein Abo.


----------



## truppi (1. Oktober 2020)

whtjimbo schrieb:


> ist bei Chrome und Edge leider der Fall
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ah ja hatte da eine andere Quelle


----------



## BrollyLSSJ (1. Oktober 2020)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Mal zwischenrein gefragt: gibt es denn nen Termin, ab wann ich die Plus Artikel lesen kann?


Also ich habe am Montag das Digital 2 Jahre Abo abgeschlossen und bekam per Mail einen Aktivierungslink, den ich anklicken musste (und ich musste mich dann in meinem PCGHx Foren Account anmelden) und damit wurde die Werbung abgeschaltet und ich kann auf der Hauptseite auf die "Plus Artikel" (mit dem "[PLUS] 10 Wasserkühlungspumpen im Test" getestet) klicken und die auch lesen. Wenn du das meinst, musst du eventuell noch mal deine Mail rauskramen und gucken, ob du damals den Link geklickt hattest.


----------



## Decrypter (1. Oktober 2020)

So...ich muß jetzt mal so ziemlich eindeutig mein Unmut kundtun !
Ich hatte vorhin noch ein Jahresabo für Print only abgeschlossen. Es wurde auch noch der alte Preis (51€) angezeigt.
Eben kam die Bestätigung: Preis 56€ (also der neue Preis)  ab dem 5.11 für das Abo ab Ausgabe 12/2020.
Soviel also dazu noch heute zum alten Preis.

So nicht PCGH !
Noch groß den alten Preis bewerben, aber schon den neuen Preis berechnen.
Da spiele ich nicht mit. Der Widerruf des Abo erfolgt umgehend !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Creech (2. Oktober 2020)

Hatte gestern Abend keine Probleme das Abo abzuschließen. 2 Jahre Digital zum alten Preis. Habe doch länger mit mir gerungen, aber hey, der nächste Hardware Kauf steht an, also will ich doch informiert bleiben... für mindestens zwei Jahre... Na gut, vielleicht schieße ich auch etwas über's Ziel hinaus 

Edit: Im Artikel stand, dass die 12/20 die erste Ausgabe ist, in der Aktualisierung heißt es, dass die Sonder DVD der 11/20 zusätzlich per Post kommt (danke dafür), und momentan herunterladen im Portal kann ich die Ausgabe 10/20. Irgendwas passt da nicht.


----------



## zettiii (2. Oktober 2020)

Ich lese die PCGH jetzt seit ca. 12 Jahren mit Begeisterung.  Zeitweise als Print-Abo oder als PCGH+ Mitglied oder einfach online. Ich möchte euch gerne unterstützen und habe daher eben wieder ein Digital-Abo für die PCGH abgeschlossen. 
Ich war übrigens sehr beeindruckt von eurem RTX 3080 Test und der Aufstellung der Zeit die für alle Testläufe benötigt wird. Macht weiter so


----------



## Palmdale (2. Oktober 2020)

BrollyLSSJ schrieb:


> Also ich habe am Montag das Digital 2 Jahre Abo abgeschlossen und bekam per Mail einen Aktivierungslink, den ich anklicken musste (und ich musste mich dann in meinem PCGHx Foren Account anmelden) und damit wurde die Werbung abgeschaltet und ich kann auf der Hauptseite auf die "Plus Artikel" (mit dem "[PLUS] 10 Wasserkühlungspumpen im Test" getestet) klicken und die auch lesen. Wenn du das meinst, musst du eventuell noch mal deine Mail rauskramen und gucken, ob du damals den Link geklickt hattest.



Jein, ich bezog mich auf die Ankündigung vom April 2020 von @PCGH_Thilo (https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...und-alle-digitalausgaben.565226/post-10262550), dass Print-Abonnenten auch die Digital-Features bekommen. Is halt bald nen halbes Jahr her


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Oktober 2020)

Wie angekündigt sind aber sofort die neuen Preise für PCGH-Abos und -Einzelhefte aktiv. Ich danke allen, die das kurzfristige Angebot zum alten Preis noch wahrgenommen haben und wir geben alles, dass ihr eure Entscheidung nicht bereut. 

Weiterhin gilt aber für alle Neubesteller vom 28.09. bis 16.10.2020: Wer ein PCGH-Abo (1-Jahres- und 2-Jahres-Abos, DVD, Magazin und digital - ausgenommen sind Probeabos und Flexiabos) bestellt hat, bekommt außer der Reihe die in PCGH 11/2020 (DVD-Version) enthaltene Archiv-DVD mit fast 20 Jahren PCGH-Ausgaben als PDF.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Oktober 2020)

whtjimbo schrieb:


> ist bei Chrome und Edge leider der Fall
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei mir sah das immer so aus. Die Direktverlinkungen im Artikel gingen bei mir auch immer - Chrome.


----------



## BrollyLSSJ (2. Oktober 2020)

@Palmdale 
OK, das ist an mir vorbei gegangen. Ich bin erst seit "jetzt" bei PCGH unterwegs (vorher nur mal ab und an Ausgaben am Kiosk / Zeitschriftenladen gekauft, wenn mich das Spiel interessierte) und kaum den Online Auftritt gelesen (nur mal bei wichtigen Tests von neuen GPUs nach geguckt, wie z.B. der jetzige 3080 Release).

@Creech 
Das ist so mehr oder minder korrekt. Also hier im Forum wurde ja gesagt, Abo geht mit 12/2020 los. Ich bekam per Mail aber schon die Info, dass mein Abo mit der 11/2020, Release am 07.10.2020, beginnt. Da wäre die DVD aber nicht dabei, weil ja nur ein digitales Abo. Dass wir die DVD per Post bekommen werden, ist also ein Sahnebonbon, welches nichts direkt mit dem abgeschlossenen Abo zu tun hat. Zusätzlich gibt es, wenn man das Abo abschließt und den Bankeinzug nutzt, eine Ausgabe geschenkt. Da aktuell die 10/2020 draußen ist, hast du die vermutlich bekommen, weil du dem Bankeinzug zugestimmt hast. So war es zumindest bei mir. Das mit der kostenlosen Ausgabe steht auf der Bestellseite links unter Extra. Bei der Printausgabe stand sogar was von 2 Ausgaben kostenlos bei Bankeinzug.


----------



## Creech (2. Oktober 2020)

BrollyLSSJ schrieb:


> Zusätzlich gibt es, wenn man das Abo abschließt und den Bankeinzug nutzt, eine Ausgabe geschenkt. Da aktuell die 10/2020 draußen ist, hast du die vermutlich bekommen, weil du dem Bankeinzug zugestimmt hast. So war es zumindest bei mir.



Nutze aber keinen Bankeinzug sondern die Rechnungsoption. Also ich meine, ich will mich nicht beschweren. die 10 hatte ich noch nicht digital


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Oktober 2020)

Decrypter schrieb:


> So...ich muß jetzt mal so ziemlich eindeutig mein Unmut kundtun !
> Ich hatte vorhin noch ein Jahresabo für Print only abgeschlossen. Es wurde auch noch der alte Preis (51€) angezeigt.
> Eben kam die Bestätigung: Preis 56€ (also der neue Preis)  ab dem 5.11 für das Abo ab Ausgabe 12/2020.
> Soviel also dazu noch heute zum alten Preis.
> ...


Da kann ich mich natürlich nur für entschuldigen, das geht überhaupt nicht. Ich bin fassungslos.



Creech schrieb:


> Hatte gestern Abend keine Probleme das Abo abzuschließen. 2 Jahre Digital zum alten Preis. Habe doch länger mit mir gerungen, aber hey, der nächste Hardware Kauf steht an, also will ich doch informiert bleiben... für mindestens zwei Jahre... Na gut, vielleicht schieße ich auch etwas über's Ziel hinaus
> 
> Edit: Im Artikel stand, dass die 12/20 die erste Ausgabe ist, in der Aktualisierung heißt es, dass die Sonder DVD der 11/20 zusätzlich per Post kommt (danke dafür), und momentan herunterladen im Portal kann ich die Ausgabe 10/20. Irgendwas passt da nicht.



Also, wenn Du gestern das Digitalabo bestellt hast, bekommst Du noch vor Zahlungseingang quasi die aktuelle Ausgabe (gestern noch die 10) sofort zum Download. Und nach Zahlungseingang auch das Archiv mit allen Ausgaben. Die erste reguläre Ausgabe ist halt die 12. Und die DVD der 11 kriegst Du per Post im Oktober.


----------



## whtjimbo (2. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Bei mir sah das immer so aus. Die Direktverlinkungen im Artikel gingen bei mir auch immer - Chrome.


Ja, seit heute funktioniert das wieder mit Edge/Chrome. Im Shop und in der direkt Verlinkung sind beide Vorteilsabos wieder da, gestern Abend wars eindeutig defekt. 
Gestern hätte ich das Abo spontan abgeschlossen, insbesondere als ich über die schlechte Situation gelesen habe. Wollte aber halt das Vorteilsabo haben


----------



## Light8ringer (3. Oktober 2020)

Das lag auch nicht am Browser, ich benutze z.B. Firefox und Opera. Ich vermute, da wurden gewisse Umstellungen im Shop einfach zu früh angegangen. Und so war das Vorteilsabo Donnerstag Abend plötzlich verschwunden und Decrypter bestellt ein Printabo zum alten Preis und bekommt eine Rechnung mit dem neuen. Keine Glanzleistung von Computec.


whtjimbo schrieb:


> @ *PCGH_Thilo*
> 
> Die beiden Vorteilsabos (Print + Digital) mit/ohne DVD sind leider im Computec Abo Shop nicht aufgelistet.
> Die Verlinkung in den Shop vom Artikel aus funktioniert auch nicht.





whtjimbo schrieb:


> ist bei Chrome und Edge leider der Fall
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hier in whtjimbo's Screenshot sieht man das Fehlen des Vorteilsabos. Direktverlinkung funktionierte zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch nicht, die Computec Shop Website meldete etwas in der Art von "Seite nicht gefunden.".


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Bei mir sah das immer so aus. Die Direktverlinkungen im Artikel gingen bei mir auch immer - Chrome.


Mit "immer" meinst du auch am späten Donnerstag Abend?


----------



## lutari (3. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon, dass wir mit solchen Aufrufen auch mit anderen "konkurrieren". Und ja, es wirkt jetzt vielleicht komisch, wenn wir nach der Supporter-Aktion den Preis erhöhen. Die Supporter-Aktion war verlagsweit der Versuch, den sich abzeichnenden Absturz im Einzelhandel etwas abzufangen. Es gab zwar tolles Feedback und ich bin den Spendern extrem dankbar, aber es hat einfach nicht gereicht.



Ich fand die Supporter-Aktion (technisch) schlecht gemacht. Da wäre vermutlich deutlich mehr möglich gewesen, wenn man den Leuten mehr Möglichkeiten gegeben hätte. Ich konnte entweder ein Abo abschließen oder einen einmaligen Beitrag spenden, beides waren feste Beträge und konnte den Betrag nicht ändern.
Ich habe die einmalige Zahlung gewählt und ca. 1 Monat später ist der Supporter-Badge wieder verschwunden. Zweite Mal supporten kann ich auch nicht, weil ich bereits supportet habe.



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Leider kann man das Rad nach dem (hoffentlich irgendwann stattfindenden) Ende von Corona nicht zurückdrehen. Es wäre schön, wenn es so leicht wäre, aber einmal realisierte Verluste sind realisiert - und werden da sicherlich auch nie überkompensiert, das sehe ich aus 20 Jahren Erfahrung. Das klappt auch in der Gastro nicht mit dem Aufholen - bei Autos vielleicht, da verschiebt man die Anschaffung. In anderen Branchen wurden übrigens auch Preise erhöht, ich sage nur Friseure. Bei meinem Friseur zahle ich locker 20 Prozent mehr. Das soll keine Ausrede sein, nur ein Beispiel.



Wegen Corona habe ich mir im Juni ein Abo geholt, aber vermutlich werden die Neuabos nicht die Verluste ausgleichen.

Beim Frisör war auch vor 2 Wochen weniger los als normal und er hat noch zusätzliche Kosten. Eine wirklich schwierige Situation für viele Läden und Geschäfte.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Weiterhin gilt aber für alle Neubesteller vom 28.09. bis 16.10.2020: Wer ein PCGH-Abo (1-Jahres- und 2-Jahres-Abos, DVD, Magazin und digital - ausgenommen sind Probeabos und Flexiabos) bestellt hat, bekommt *außer *der Reihe die in PCGH 11/2020 (DVD-Version) enthaltene Archiv-DVD mit fast 20 Jahren PCGH-Ausgaben als PDF.



Also entweder ist es seltsam geschrieben oder ich bin grad zu dämlich das genau zu verstehen. O.o
Bekommt man denn nun als Neu Abonnent die Archiv DVD die in der PCGHG 11/20 enthalten ist oder nicht? 

Und falls ja, wann ist damit zu rechnen? 

Edit:
Denke es wird wohl so sein. Fand´s persönlich nur etwas komisch geschrieben.


----------



## Light8ringer (4. Oktober 2020)

"*außer der Reihe*" ist eine Redewendung und ein Synonym für z.B. *außerplanmäßig* oder *ausnahmsweise*. Also wenn du dein Abo in dem genannten Zeitraum bestellt hast bzw. noch bestellst, dann solltest du die DVD bekommen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Oktober 2020)

Light8ringer schrieb:


> Mit "immer" meinst du auch am späten Donnerstag Abend?



Ja, alles andere ist ein Bug und wird korrigiert, wenn ich die nötigen Infos bekomme. Versprochen.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Also entweder ist es seltsam geschrieben oder ich bin grad zu dämlich das genau zu verstehen. O.o
> Bekommt man denn nun als Neu Abonnent die Archiv DVD die in der PCGHG 11/20 enthalten ist oder nicht?
> 
> Und falls ja, wann ist damit zu rechnen?
> ...


Also "außer der Reihe" war für mich immer ein gängiger Begriff, aber ich sehe Deinen Punkt.



Light8ringer schrieb:


> "*außer der Reihe*" ist eine Redewendung und ein Synonym für z.B. *außerplanmäßig* oder *ausnahmsweise*. Also wenn du dein Abo in dem genannten Zeitraum bestellt hast bzw. noch bestellst, dann solltest du die DVD bekommen.



Genau so habe ich das gemeint.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. Oktober 2020)

Light8ringer schrieb:


> "*außer der Reihe*" ist eine Redewendung und ein Synonym für z.B. *außerplanmäßig* oder *ausnahmsweise*. Also wenn du dein Abo in dem genannten Zeitraum bestellt hast bzw. noch bestellst, dann solltest du die DVD bekommen.





PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Also "außer der Reihe" war für mich immer ein gängiger Begriff, aber ich sehe Deinen Punkt.



Kannte ich so bisher wirklich noch nicht. Danke für die Aufklärung. ^^


----------



## hRy1337 (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo @PCGH_Thilo
bzgl. der PCGH 20 Jahres DVD hatte ich in Erinnerung, ihr wolltet das Archiv auch für Bestandsabos als PDF zum Download anbieten. Gibt's dazu schon neues? Habe zwar die DVD, finde aber das externes LW nicht mehr -.-

Dann habe ich noch ein Problem mit der App.
Es passierte jetzt 2-3mal das die App mich wohl als Abonnent nicht "erkannte" und ich die Ausgaben kaufen sollte. Es gab nur Leseproben zu sehen.

Hatte es gerade nochmal getestet und funktioniert wieder. Im beigefügten Screenshot zeigt mir die App auch kein aktives Abo an.

Ich nehme an die App überprüft live den Abonnentenstatus? Vielleicht gibt's Probleme mit einem Datenbankserver?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Oktober 2020)

hRy1337 schrieb:


> Hallo @PCGH_Thilo
> bzgl. der PCGH 20 Jahres DVD hatte ich in Erinnerung, *ihr wolltet das Archiv auch für Bestandsabos als PDF zum Download anbieten. *Gibt's dazu schon neues? Habe zwar die DVD, finde aber das externes LW nicht mehr -.-
> 
> Dann habe ich noch ein Problem mit der App.
> ...



Hallo,

also genau das habe ich tatsächlich nirgendwo angekündigt bzw. explizit ausgeschlossen. Wer allerdings Digitalabonnent oder Kombi-Abonnent ist, hat sowieso alle Ausgaben zum Download in "seinem" Account im Shop.

Was die App angeht: Das Problem kenne ich nicht. Funktioniert es denn nun oder nicht? Danke!


----------



## hRy1337 (7. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also genau das habe ich tatsächlich nirgendwo angekündigt bzw. explizit ausgeschlossen. Wer allerdings Digitalabonnent oder Kombi-Abonnent ist, hat sowieso alle Ausgaben zum Download in "seinem" Account im Shop.


Hatte es falsch in Erinnerung. Sorry.


> Wer sowieso alles digital einzeln kauft, sollte bei der 11 vielleicht eine Ausnahme machen, denn das über 8 GByte große Archiv können wir leider aus vielen Gründen nicht einfach irgendwo zum Download anbieten. Ich hoffe, Sie haben Verständnis dafür. *Für alle, die trotzdem gerne das Jahresarchiv als Einzel-Datenträger haben möchten, bereiten wir gerade ein separates Angebot vor, das im Laufe des Oktobers online gehen wird.*





> Was die App angeht: Das Problem kenne ich nicht. Funktioniert es denn nun oder nicht? Danke!


Musste jetzt nochmal sicher gehen und habe es ausprobiert. Ja die App funktioniert an meinem 1. Smartphone. Habe noch ein 2. Smartphone welches ich nur zu Hause nutze und da funktioniert es nicht. Siehe Anhang.


----------



## truppi (9. Oktober 2020)

"28.09. bis 16.10.2020 haben wir eine Besonderheit zu verkünden: Jeder Neubesteller erhält außer der Reihe die in PCGH 11/2020 (DVD-Version) enthaltene Archiv-DVD mit fast 20 Jahren PCGH-Ausgaben als PDF."

Wie komme ich denn daran ? Bin Neuabobesitzer seid 01.10


----------



## h_tobi (10. Oktober 2020)

@truppi, Die DVD wird dir per Post zugeschickt.

Ich konnte es nicht abwarten und habe die Print doch noch gekauft, 
mein Abo startet ja erst mit der nächsten Ausgabe.  Die doppelte DVD
geht dann an einen guten Freund, zum anfixen....


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Oktober 2020)

So, am Mittwoch sind alle Archiv-DVDs für Neu-Abonnenten rausgegangen. Bin gespannt, ob es überall klappt. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## h_tobi (23. Oktober 2020)

Bin gespannt, bis heute ist noch nichts angekommen....


----------



## BrollyLSSJ (29. Oktober 2020)

Bei mir ist auch noch nichts angekommen. Ich warte einfach mal ab. Aber 1 Woche ist schon verdammt lange. Aber gut, Bremen ist ja auch Corona Hochburg. Da sind die Leute eventuell vorsichtiger.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Oktober 2020)

BrollyLSSJ schrieb:


> Bei mir ist auch noch nichts angekommen. Ich warte einfach mal ab. Aber 1 Woche ist schon verdammt lange. Aber gut, Bremen ist ja auch Corona Hochburg. Da sind die Leute eventuell vorsichtiger.



Komisch - kannst Du mir per PN Deinen Namen schicken?


----------



## BrollyLSSJ (30. Oktober 2020)

@PCGH_Thilo 
Telekomstimme: "Sie haben Post."


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. November 2020)

Wurden noch jemanden zuviel Gebühren abgezogen?? 
Hab zum alten Preis das 24 Monate DVD Heft Abo für 134 Euro abgeschlossen.
Nun wurden mir 144 Euro! abgezogen. O.o

Edit: Hab jetzt auf Anfrage eine Gutschrift erhalten.


----------

